# Alabama Beekeepers Association meeting



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Annual meeting october 9-10,2009.location; Taylor Road Baptist Church,1685Taylor Rd, Montgomery,AL 36117 (Montgomery Exit 9 off Interstate 85) For questions regarding registration contact Bonnie at, [email protected]


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

The Walter T. Kelley Co. will be there and we will be happy to bring your order to you with no shipping charges.


----------

